# (Sammelthread) Automobilista 2



## Neawoulf (2. Juni 2019)

Kurze Einleitung: Da die Simracing Bonanza Crowdfunding Kampagne nun schon einige Jahre her ist und es im Grunde damals auch nur um die Lizensierung der Engine für Automobilista 1 ging, denke ich, dass nun mit der Ankündigung von Automobilista 2 die Simulation einen eigenen Thread verdient.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hv_s-VcSqRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Was ist bzw. wird Automobilista 2?*

Automobilista 2 wird eine neue Rennsimulation, die vom brasilianischen Entwicklerstudio Reiza Studios auf Basis der Madness Engine (Project CARS 2) erschaffen wird. Auch wenn die Reiza Studios international nicht so bekannt sind, wie z. B. Kunos, Sector 3, Slightly Mad Studios & Co., haben sie doch in den letzten 10 Jahren einiges an hochwertigen Simulationen rausgehauen. Gegründet wurde das Team 2009, 2011 gab es mit Game Stock Car die erste Simulation der brasilianischen V8 Stock Cars, die über Jahre weiterentwickelt und inhaltlich erweitert wurde bis zu Game Stock Car Extreme, das vor wenigen Jahren von Automobilista 1 abgelöst wurde, das aber immer noch auf der alten (inzwischen aber umfangreich modifizierten) rFactor 1 Engine basierte. Mit Automobilista 2 gehen die Reiza Studios nun einen völlig neuen Weg und werden, wie gesagt, die Madness Engine von Project CARS 2 nutzen, und man hat wohl auch Zugriff auf den Quellcode bekommen, so dass diverse Probleme und fehlende Features, die bei Project CARS 2 noch an der Tagesordnung lagen (neben der miesen Qualitätssicherung, was den Content angeht, was bei Reiza definitiv nicht passieren wird) gefixt werden sollten. 


*Was wird Automobilista 2 voraussichtlich von anderen Simulationen wie RaceRoom, Assetto Corsa, rFactor 2 & Co. unterscheiden?*

Da die Reiza Studios aus Brasilien stammen, war der Content in deren bisherigen Simulationen auch vor allem zu Anfang sehr auf den brasilianischen Markt fokussiert. Im Laufe der Jahre kamen allerdings immer mehr internationale Rennklassen und auch Strecken wie Imola, Red Bull Ring, Brands Hatch und viele weitere dazu. Zusammengefasst kann man sagen, dass die Reiza Studios sich weltweit Rennklassen zusammensuchen, die bei anderen Entwicklern übersehen wurden. Es gibt Renntrucks, Formelfahrzeuge aus allen Jahrzehnten, angefangen in den 1960ern, alte und moderne brasilianische Stock Cars und Tourenwagen, V8 Supercars (bisher nicht lizensiert), Stadium Supertrucks, Caterhams und viele mehr, um nur einen Bruchteil des Contents zu nennen. Dazu gibt es auch extrem viele unbekannte und bekannte Strecken, die bisher alle qualitativ immer sehr gut umgesetzt wurden, und das aus Sicht vieler beste Force Feedback und tolle Fahrphysik und KI. Zusammengefasst kann man sagen: Reiza Studios machen sehr vollständige Simulationen für Leute, die ein wenig Abwechslung abseits des Mainstreams a la GT3, GTE usw. Content suchen.


*Wann erscheint Autmobilista 2?*

Voraussichtlich wird die Simulation im Dezember 2019 erscheinen.


Und bevor die Wall of Text nun noch länger wird (ich könnte noch so viel mehr schreiben, fürchte aber dabei regelmäßig den Faden zu verlieren und abzuschweifen): Hier sind noch ein paar Screenshots und Interviews mit Renato Simioni, dem Kopf des Teams:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interview mit Renato Simioni auf RaceDepartment: Automobilista 2: The Big Interview - Part 1 | RaceDepartment - Latest Formula 1, Motorsport, and Sim Racing News

Interview mit Renato Simioni (brasilianisch, engl. Untertitel verfügbar):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quIBDelJCOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alles in allem bin ich aktuell ziemlich gehypt, was Automobilista 2 angeht. In vielen Punkten waren Stock Car Extreme und Automobilista 1 für mich immer mit die besten Simulationen, da das Fahrgefühl, das Force Feedback, der Content und vor allem auch das Gesamtpaket an sich einfach immer sehr stimmig war. Lediglich die Grafik war bisher aufgrund der alten rFactor 1 Engine ein wenig schwach, aber das dürfte sich mit der Madness Engine ja definitiv ändern.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juni 2019)

*Automobilista 2 Development - First Gameplay Video in VR!*

Reiza June 2019 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5kqqIL9Ov4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juni 2019)

Das sieht schon echt nice aus. Kein übermäßiger Eyecandy (ACC und PC2 sind dann doch ein wenig detaillierter, was die 3d-Modelle angeht), aber definitiv ein guter Schritt aufwärts gegenüber der alten Engine. Jetzt müssen die nur noch das Fahrgefühl treffen (da hab ich bei Reiza keinerlei Sorgen) und dann kann ja an sich eigentlich nicht mehr viel schief gehen.

Es gab neben dem Video auch noch einen recht umfangreichen Dev Blog Post im Reiza Forum: Reiza June 2019 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (1. August 2019)

*Reiza July 2019 Development Update*

Reiza July 2019 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (1. September 2019)

*Reiza August 2019 Development Update*

Reiza August 2019 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (1. Oktober 2019)

*Reiza September 2019 Development Update*

Reiza September 2019 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Oktober 2019)

Die Formula Vee kriegt nen neuen Motor? Dann ist das doch keine Formula Vee mehr, da gehört 'n Käfermotor rein!

Aber alles andere sieht richtig gut aus. Farben wirken leicht stilisiert, stört mich aber nicht groß. Und auch schön zu sehen, dass Reiza hier wieder nicht nur Content erschafft, sondern man sich auch an den Innereien der Engine zu schaffen macht, um das alles für die eigenen Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Ich bin mir sicher, das wird weit mehr, als nur ein Project CARS 2 mit anderen Autos und Strecken, wie es manche scheinbar befürchten.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. November 2019)

Es gibt schlechte Nachrichten: Der Release wurde um 3 Monate ins Jahr 2020 verschoben. Voraussichtlich kommt AMS 2 also erst im März raus. Es gibt aber auch gute Nachrichten: Es wurde Jerez als neue lasergescannte (LiDAR) Strecke angekündigt, außerdem der Metalmoro MRX (kleiner, offener Prototyp a la Radical), eine überarbeitete Version der Super V8 Rennserie und, was viele sicher freuen wird: Ein erstes GT3 Auto wurde vorgestellt: Der Mercedes AMG GT3, der unter anderem in einer brasilianischen Endurance Rennserie mitfährt. Weitere GT3-Fahrzeuge wurden noch nicht gesichtet, aber es gab im ersten Trailer vor ein paar Monaten zumindest Ansatzweise einen Aston Martin und einen BMW M1 Pro Car zu sehen. Es könnte also auch von Aston einen GT3 geben und wenn man schon eine BMW Lizenz hat (was offiziell nicht bestätigt ist) evtl. auch einen M6 GT3. Das ist aber reine Spekulation von mir, nichts davon ist bestätigt.

Außerdem wurden Verbesserungen für die KI und das Force Feedback angekündigt, das jetzt sehr viel näher am Realfeel-FFB aus Automobilista/Stock Car Extreme sein soll, womit ein weiteres Problem von Project CARS 2 aus der Welt geschafft wäre (wobei ich das Force Feedback aus Project CARS 2 nicht so schlimm fand, wie viele es darstellen, aber das ist wohl häufig recht subjektiv).

Wie auch immer, neue Videos und Screenshots gibt es auch und ich hab unten mal das Development Update für diesen Monat verlinkt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJa7TQlmqpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dev Update für Oktober 2019: Reiza October 2019 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (6. November 2019)

Ich hätte zwar gern schon im November/Dezember ein paar Runden in der Beta gedreht, aber es ist wie es ist. Soll sich Reiza alle Zeit der Welt nehmen und AMS2 ordentlich polieren. Ein rundes Produkt zu haben ist für die finale Veröffentlichung jedenfalls nicht zu unterschätzen. Gute Kritiken zu Release können die Verkäufe ankurbeln. Und Reiza gönne ich jeden Erfolg.


----------



## ak1504 (30. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzD6gNGN-vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. November 2019)

*Reiza November 2019 Development Update*

Reiza November 2019 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Dezember 2019)

Es gibt einen neuen Trailer zur 2019er Saison der Brazil Stock Cars:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlIzdOR7C6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und bevor jemand über die Texturen schimpft: Die Scheinwerfer sind tatsächlich auch bei den echten Autos nur aufgeklebt


----------



## ak1504 (14. Dezember 2019)

Tolles Gras.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2019)

Hier gabs für Backer noch was zu lesen wer es noch nicht gesehen hat: Error | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (27. Dezember 2019)

Im Reiza 51 Bereich gibts noch 3 angepinnte neue Threads vom Sonntag wo man was abstimmen kann


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2020)

*Reiza December 2019 Development Update*

Reiza December 2019 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (1. Februar 2020)

*Reiza January 2020 Development Update*

Reiza January 2020 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Februar 2020)

Langsam kommt es in greifbare Reichweite.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (6. Februar 2020)

Beta startet Ende Februar.  Wegen Schaltjahr tippe ich auf den 29sten. 
Und dann auf den allerletzten Drücker nach brasilianischer Zeit.  Macht dann nach deutscher Zeit eher den 1.März.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Februar 2020)

Am 28. gehts los

AMS 2 | Beta Launches Feb 28th - What Are You Looking Forward To? | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (1. März 2020)

*Reiza February 2020 Development Update*


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2020)

Reiza March 2020 Development Update - An Update on AMS2 Release

AUTOMOBILISTA 2 BETA5 - Now Up!


----------



## KaterTom (1. April 2020)

Jetzt im Early Access Status für alle auf Steam verfügbar: Automobilista 2 on Steam


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Mai 2020)

Reiza hat mal wieder ein fettes Development Update rausgehauen (machen die Typen eigentlich auch mal Urlaub?): Automobilista 2 April 2020 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum

Ein paar Infos zusammengefasst: Es wird weitere Force Feedback-, Multiplayer- und KI-Updates geben und bald kommt der Time Trial Modus ins Spiel. Davon abgesehen wurde einiges an kommendem Content vorgestellt, angekündigt und angeteasert. Darunter z. B. neue Screenshots zu Kyalami (nach Assetto Corsa Competizione wohl die zweite Sim, die die aktuelle Strecke offiziell im Spiel hat):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Drei kommende 1970er Formel 1 Fahrzeuge (Brabham BT44, McLaren M23 und Lotus 72D) wurden vorgestellt und auch ein neuer brasilianischer P1 Prototyp (Konkurrenz für den Metalmoro AJR) wurde angekündigt und hört auf den Namen Sigma P1. Sieht gut aus, das Auto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann gibt es noch ein Bild, das ein (oder zwei?) weitere noch unangekündigte Dinge angeteasert hat: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (1. Mai 2020)

Der Teaser ist denke ich ein 911 GT3 R


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2020)

Porsche und Nordschleife...


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Mai 2020)

Es gibt mal wieder ne neue Roadmap. Neue Fahrzeug DLCs (GT3, GT4) verzögern sich etwas aufgrund der Coronakrise. Neue Strecken sind davon weniger betroffen. Es wird alles kommen, was angekündigt wurde, wenn auch etwas später. Das klingt erstmal nicht so toll, gleichzeitig wurde aber auch viel Neues angekündigt: 60er/60er Jahre Tourenwagen, 80er Gruppe C, Lotus 72E, McLaren M23, Brabham BT44 und mindestens 1 nicht lizensiertes Fahrzeug mit V12 Motor. Mehr alter Content aus AMS 1, der aktuell für AMS 2 überarbeitet wird (unter anderem die Pickup Truck Rennserie), Autódromo do Estoril, britische und deutsche Tourenwagen der 90er, Spa Francorchamps aus mehreren Jahrgängen, GT1 Fahrzeuge, Supersportwagen mit Straßenzulassung und vieles davon ist nicht einmal DLC, sondern kommt kostenlos ins Spiel. Außerdem hat mal wohl endlich die Probleme mit den Animationen gelöst, so dass es bald richtige Fahrer-, Fahrwerks- und Wischeranimationen gibt anstatt Platzhaltern aus Project CARS 2.

Außerdem wurde eine Liste von DLCs veröffentlicht, die im recht teuren Season Pass enthalten sind, Fahrzeuge, Strecken oder beides enthalten und einzeln zwischen $9,99 und $19,99 kosten werden:

- Brazilian Grand Prix Legends - Pack featuring several World Championship cars won by Brazilian drivers
- Historical Track Pack - Pack featuring historical variants of tracks featuring in the game
- Street Supercars - Pack of road-legal Supercars
- Racin´ USA - Pack featuring several North American cars and tracks, modern and historical
- Adrenaline - Pack featuring several off-road & Extreme Motorsports cars and tracks

Natürlich wird das alles nicht auf einmal erscheinen und auch nicht alles in diesem Jahr. Aber was hier aufgelistet wird gefällt mir dann doch auch sehr gut.

Größere Updates wird es für die Early Access Version nicht mehr geben, allerdings noch für die Backer Beta Version, die jetzt für den baldigen Release des Spiels vorbereitet wird. Mehr Infos gibt's hier: AMS 2 May Roadmap | Spa! Historic F1! Plus Lots More... | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (5. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QyWRhl0Xslo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (22. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6D0j0iqtwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (28. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEHjUm9E2-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die historischen Layouts vom Hockenheimring sind einfach nur großartig. Vorallem mit historischen Karren.


----------



## ak1504 (1. August 2020)

*Automobilista 2 July 2020 Development Update*

Automobilista 2 July 2020 Development Update | Reiza Studios Forum


----------



## Modmaster (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=665ONxqkxow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (26. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_V0V9jGwK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (27. August 2020)

Automobilista 2 hat jetzt auch eine neue Homepage -> AUTOMOBILISTA 2 | HOME

Und hier mal grob der Fahrplan, was Zusatz-Content angeht.


----------



## Modmaster (31. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uRcF8tqv1CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (1. September 2020)

-> AMS2 Development Update August 2020


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2020)

Oktober Dev Update

https://forum.reizastudios.com/thre...er-2020-development-update.13624/#post-101183


----------



## ak1504 (2. November 2020)

Automobilista 2 V1.0.5.0 RELEASED!









						Automobilista 2 V1.0.5.0 RELEASED - Now Updated to v1.0.5.1
					

[ATTACH]  Automobilista 2 V1.0.5.0 is now available, featuring the much awaited GT3 / GT4 car pack and the Nurburgring Circuit.  Release Promo -...




					forum.reizastudios.com


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2020)

Auch mal interessant dachte ich da beide Games eine modifizierte Version der PC2 Madness Engine nutzen...

Auffällig ist das im Replay die Sound Details reduziert sind in der Engine, und auch unterschiedlich bei AMS2 und PC3, was ich aber erst später bemerkte. Kenne ich so aus keinem Game.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXL-OmkXgM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (5. Januar 2021)

Seit dem letzten Update, gibt es auch die GT1 Maschinen. Solltet ihr unbedingt mal probieren. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zfoaeX0ULY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufNntzMQgqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei den GT3 müsste Reiza noch ein wenig Hand anlegen. Die könnten noch einen Feinschliff gebrauchen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kPrqHSGuI4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8pEgQZznFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Februar 2021)

Aktueller Dev Blog









						Automobilista 2 January 2021 Development Update
					

Greetings Everyone! Here we are for the first dev update of what promises to be a very exciting year for Automobilista 2.  We have started the year as...




					forum.reizastudios.com


----------



## Modmaster (12. März 2021)

Ich wusste garnicht, das man früher so gut wie keine Kerbs mitnehmen durfte, da die so hoch wie Bordsteinkanten waren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YX-_bt2Esgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gruppe C ist einfach Porno 💪 😍  !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P59Dph5m7Jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xy5kNdMlvjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (2. Mai 2021)

*Automobilista 2 April 2021 Development Update* 🤩

Die beiden Stock Car 2021 Autos ! 💪😎





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cvyqIahahV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNJ85N4F1-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (5. Mai 2021)

Bissl P1 Action !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgeGGiJ81Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juni 2021)

Automobilista 2 May 2021 Development Update
					

[ATTACH] Greetings everyone!  We hope you all are doing well and staying safe as we continue to go through what hopefully will turn out to be the final...




					forum.reizastudios.com


----------



## Modmaster (6. Juni 2021)

Wer es bis jetzt nocht nicht gemacht hat, sollte AMS 2 unbedingt mal ausprobieren.  Seit Update 1.2 eine absolute Empfehlung ! 💪   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AtMAvSn4UuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (8. Juni 2021)

Daytona ! 👊  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oh0jC-HVT1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (11. Juni 2021)

Laguna Seca macht auch keinen schlechten Eindruck ! 💪   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3F3rf12BJcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (25. Juni 2021)

Ein paar Feinheiten am Sound und Wagen wäre perfekt ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G-UpXQN_Pfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwmY5GzUSfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. März 2022)

Automobilista 2 V1.3.4.0 RELEASED!​








						Automobilista 2 V1.3.4.0 RELEASED!
					

[ATTACH] Automobilista 2 V1.3.4.0 is now live - this update adds the F-USA Gen1 class featuring the Reynard 95i and Lola T95/00 as the last component...




					forum.reizastudios.com


----------



## ak1504 (19. Mai 2022)

List of Automobilista 2 Cars with Updated Tire Model









						List of Automobilista 2 Cars with Updated Tire Model
					

Reiza Studios has been updating previously released cars to the newest tire model to improve the handling and feel of the vehicle; here is a current list of the cars with these updated tires




					www.racedepartment.com
				





Tire Updates = 🤩

Automobilista 2 | 2022 Stock Car Pro Series | Toyota Corolla Stock Car @ Interlagos





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U52ZcKJBf7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juni 2022)

Automobilista 2 V1.3.8.0 Release Candidate Now Available









						Automobilista 2 V1.3.8.0 Release Candidate Now Available
					

A new release candidate build of Automobilista 2 is now available as a Steam beta branch for those interested in testing the new update before its...




					forum.reizastudios.com


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juni 2022)

Immer aktuelle Liste der Wagen mit neuestem Reifenupdate:









						Automobilista 2 - List of updated tires [Work in progress]
					

Currently revised carcasses exist for following cars/classes:  Stock 2019-2022 Copa Montana GTE GT3 GT4 GT1 GT5 DPi P1/P2/P3/P4 SuperV8 Ginetta G55 GT4...




					forum.reizastudios.com


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juni 2022)

Automobilista 2 June 2022 Development Update
					

[ATTACH]  Greetings everyone!  It is quite late in the month already for a Dev Update, but I know many of you have been anxious for some fresh news -...




					forum.reizastudios.com


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2022)

Automobilista 2 August 2022 Development Update
					

[ATTACH] Greetings everyone!  As you all probably have noticed, late July has come and gone and with it the not-so-great news of v1.4 and Racin´ USA...




					forum.reizastudios.com


----------



## ak1504 (28. Dezember 2022)

Automobilista 2 December 2022 Development Update









						Automobilista 2 December 2022 Development Update
					

[ATTACH] Greetings everyone!  The checkered flag is about to wave for 2022, but we are not quite done with it yet! By the time you read this final dev...




					forum.reizastudios.com


----------



## ak1504 (6. Januar 2023)

Automobilista 2 | Chevrolet Corvette C8 Z06 @ Virginia International Raceway





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTzWp-pNz8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Automobilista 2 | Brabham BT62 @ Autodromo Nazionale Monza





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hb_-nz8zaAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

